# Michael Douglas: Trotz Krebs Dreharbeiten in 2011



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2010)

*Bald wieder im Kino
Michael Douglas: Trotz Krebs Dreharbeiten in 2011​*

Michael Douglas (66) sieht der Zukunft positiv entgegen: Der an Krebs erkrankte Schauspieler plant jetzt schon die Dreharbeiten für seinen nächsten Film. Spätestens im Juni möchte er wieder vor der Kamera stehen.

Wie er dem Magazin The Hollywood Reporter erzählte, geht es ihm den Umständen entsprechend gut. „Ich bin froh, dass ich mich gerade so gut fühle. Vor einer Woche war das noch ganz anders.“ Die letzten Wochen und Monate durchlebte er eine radikale Chemo- und Strahlentherapie, um den Krebs in seinem Hals zurückzudrängen. Die Krankheit wurde im August erkannt und wurde sofort behandelt.

„Trotz all der diesjährigen Widrigkeiten – meine Krankheit, die Inhaftierung meines Sohns, der Rechtsstreit mit meiner Ex-Frau – bin ich froh hier sein zu können und mich mit ihnen zu unterhalten“, so der Schauspieler gegenüber dem Reporter. Für seinen neuen Film „Liberace“ muss er sich nun bald ins Zeug legen, denn die Rolle erfordert Michael Douglas in Bestform. 


Die Ärzte geben ihm zumindest eine Heilungschance von 80 Prozent. Ob er den schwersten Kampf seines Lebens gewonnen hat, erfährt Douglas im Januar, dann werden ihm seine Ärzte mitteilen, wie gut die Therapie angeschlagen hat. 

* Wenn es mit seiner Gesundheit jedoch weiterhin bergauf geht, und das wünschen wir ihm von ganzem Herzen, sollte er den Krebs bald besiegt haben. 

Gruss Gollum :thumbup:*


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2010)

Gute Besserung.


----------

